# TV-Karte MD9717



## siddian (26. Mai 2002)

Ich hab da die TV-Karte bei Aldi gekauft und sie funktionierte auch ne zeit lang bis auf einmal dieses intervideo beim start abstürzt.

ich hab andere sachen getestet aba wenn ich da aufnehmen will kommt nur wirrer sound

deshalb wollte ich neue treiber hollen, leider gibts die nicht bei medion.de

ich hab irgendwo gelesen dass das ne philips karte is oda so

Also Frage:

Kennt jemand das problem ?? (und hat es dann auch gelöst)
Weiss jemand wie die Karte bei philips heist damit ich die treiber dort ziehen kann ??


----------



## DaKing (29. Mai 2002)

Ich würde mich direkt an Aldi wenden. Angeblich soll es da auch Personal geben, die einem weiterhelfen können. Viel Glück ;-)


----------

